
SlackWithUs – a curated list of 30+ regional startup-focused slack communities - monting
http://slackwithus.com
======
forked_road
This looks like a great idea - definitely something I've been looking for..
What are your thoughts on using this to kind of "scope out" a possible
location to which you'd like to move?

------
acconrad
I can't join - I get this admin error, meaning whomever is the admin for that
regional channel (in my case, Boston), did not use the proper admin auth
token. Should look into that.

